# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Got scammed by SarmsSearch.com

## Raraptor

Hi Guys,

Just had a very bad experience with Sarmssearch. The company that responds to emails via iPhone. 

I purchased a GW and shipping was international, yet I was not sent any tracking details. I asked before purchase if they have any experience shipping to my country and he said they do. I read on few forums, reps vouching and people speaking about it so i made the purchase. Yet, I received no invoice, no shipping details, nothing. Which was very weird, but i was ok with it.

I asked for tracking number but the guy told me he has sent via USPS and tracking stops once it leaves the U.S. I told him that things are different in my country and i definitely do need a tracking number because the national postal service does not door deliver, rather you have to go and collect it from the post office in person.

After much deliberation and waiting for the period i was asked to, i asked for the tracking details again, at least as a base to go and check for the shipment. But there was no response. I had to email multiple times to get a response that was rude and uncaring.

I don't even have any details as to what they labelled the shipment as, for me to tell the post office guys, what my content is. Let alone the fact that it is a dodgy research compound!

Anyway, after much patience and knowing this is not going to anywhere and the fact that they are adamant at not providing me the tracking details (no matter how obsolete), i am certain that i have been scammed, so i called up my bank and have asked to cancel the charge.

I know a lot of disguised reps now might come firing at me saying stuff like it is legit and what not.. and it may be so, and they might be a legit company, but only for shipping in the States. 
For guys outside States ordering from them, you need to really consider what can likely happen. There is another supplier with a similar name who was more than supportive and very honest about the shipping process and everything, and the only reason i could not order from them was because their GW is suspended in alcohol while SS claimed theirs is "not." Which again makes me suspicious if it was really true or a false sales pitch.

----------


## system admin

I am 85% positive that this is Anthonny Robert's website. He has been promoting it for a long time now AND he always works from an Iphone.

SCAM stay away

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I am 85% positive that this is Anthonny Robert's website. He has been promoting it for a long time now AND he always works from an Iphone.
> 
> SCAM stay away


That explains a lot. 
Stay away is right........

----------


## tcw

Gotdayum....that guy is still Alive?




> I am 85% positive that this is Anthonny Robert's website. He has been promoting it for a long time now AND he always works from an Iphone.
> 
> SCAM stay away

----------


## tballz

> I am 85% positive that this is Anthonny Robert's website. He has been promoting it for a long time now AND he always works from an Iphone.
> 
> SCAM stay away


Yeesh...that guy is still around? Haven't heard that name in a long time.

----------


## Raraptor

> That explains a lot. 
> Stay away is right........


If you guys knew it's a scam and also know the fact that he is still in business, why wouldn't anyone post about it and warn people? Since this is the very forum where people won't stop raving about it.

----------


## davesah1

people still use SARM's after the reports/testimonials claiming they still cause HPTA shutdown or repression, and don't touch testosterone in the results department?

Sarms -search just looks like a scam with the way they promote their product like Dr Oz promoting HCG as the ultimate dietary supplement. 

Ar-r is always good to go but real pricey (SARMS). I never had a problem with Iron-dragon and they are a bit cheaper. PP shit is not dosed accurately/sufficiently from my experience, other buyers and their ridiculously low prices that raise flags. Oh and there's probably a sale today "because you missed yesterday's sale." I stay away.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> If you guys knew it's a scam and also know the fact that he is still in business, why wouldn't anyone post about it and warn people? Since this is the very forum where people won't stop raving about it.


No one knew anything was a scam. I know Anthony Roberts is a piece of shit. Now I am just learning he may own the company you are referring too as the one that scammed you. What are you talking about as far as "the forum raving about it"? Ive never heard anyone here rave about this company????
Im confused.....
BTW GW isnt even a sarm at all, it doesnt act on the androgen recptor at all. Its a PRAR modulator.

----------


## Steroidman99

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had a very bad experience with Sarmssearch. The company that responds to emails via iPhone. 
> 
> I purchased a GW and shipping was international, yet I was not sent any tracking details. I asked before purchase if they have any experience shipping to my country and he said they do. I read on few forums, reps vouching and people speaking about it so i made the purchase. Yet, I received no invoice, no shipping details, nothing. Which was very weird, but i was ok with it.
> 
> I asked for tracking number but the guy told me he has sent via USPS and tracking stops once it leaves the U.S. I told him that things are different in my country and i definitely do need a tracking number because the national postal service does not door deliver, rather you have to go and collect it from the post office in person.
> 
> After much deliberation and waiting for the period i was asked to, i asked for the tracking details again, at least as a base to go and check for the shipment. But there was no response. I had to email multiple times to get a response that was rude and uncaring.
> ...


GW... You want to have one million tumors all over your body, hmmm?


BTW, I ordered S4 from SarmsSearch about 4 years ago. The first batch was fine, but later I ordered it again and it didn't work at all. My friends tested it with the same result.

----------


## tdoe11

If you google Anthony Roberts elite fitness there is a big article on how his multiple sites are scams. It was just posted today.......

----------


## Raraptor

> If you google Anthony Roberts elite fitness there is a big article on how his multiple sites are scams. It was just posted today.......


Well, i am glad that guy's ass is getting busted now. And guess what, I went to the Post office and asked if there's anything for me, after spending hours, they actually scanned the entire list of all USPS shipments coming into the country in the last three weeks and there was nothing for me.

Here's my last email to the asshole:

Mr. Sarms ,

Does logic and common sense evade you? There are hundreds, thousands of shipments coming in everyday. I do not even know what post office it has come to. How will i ever find it? That too a shipment like this? You won't even tell me what have you labelled it as!

Second, when something is shipped by national postal services internationally, A UPU code is generated when it reaches the destination country. This is interlinked with the original tracking number of the shipment and is used by the local post. I know this because I am in the supply chain business. I am not asking you to locate that, i will do it myself. But you just will not give me your USPS tracking number. Making this all the more suspicious.

You being in business for 5 years means nothing to me if this is how you deal with customers. For me, in my 10+ yrs of online shopping, (and i have even ordered things from Africa) this has been the worst experience. Let that sink in.
-------
I hope someone busts a cap in his ass, he's got in a legal tangle with EF I hear. I got my money back from the bank btw.

----------

